# JoJo Appreciation Thread



## gabrielcev (Aug 23, 2014)

She's a caramel midget.


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

gabrielcev said:


> She's a caramel midget.


Is that supposed to be a bad thing?


----------



## gabrielcev (Aug 23, 2014)

Oui Monsieur-hehe said:


> Is that supposed to be a bad thing?


I never said it was a bad thing. She looks like one of them preteen actors on a Disney Channel sitcom.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

gabrielcev said:


> I never said it was a bad thing. She looks like one of them preteen actors on a Disney Channel sitcom.


Yeah, that.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The ass that little woman packs :Banderas


----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)

JoJo is a future Lillian Garcia, they both are epic singers and am amazed WWE haven't created an album with JoJo or even use her in-house for some of the Diva themes; her commentary is blossoming for her young age but hope she/WWE doesn't decide wrestling is out of the question as she still has years left to retrain.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Meh i can see the appeal but she's just not for me.


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

Love me some Jojo, so underrated.


----------



## BioHizzle (Jun 22, 2009)

Honestly she'll always fall into the "Cute" category for me, however that's the same area AJ has always sort of fell into as well, so I guess that's not a bad thing lol


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

She's an AJ Lee with a better ass and a more stacked body in general. :banderas


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Jojo bama4


----------



## RiC David (Jun 20, 2006)

Oui, for starting a JoJo appreciation thread I love you, I really do but the photos...they _gotta_ be bigger mmkay? _Really_ can't budge on this one, kindof a deal breaker u-huh.

Soon please if you would because you've whetted my appetite as it were. _Really_ appreciate it, Oui, really do.

_[Edit]_

_Oh..shit. *N7 Spectre*..my brother! Nevermind, Oui, it's all well in hand._


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

how tall is this cutie? isn't she dating orton?


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)




----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

shes got a nice ass, thats about all i like about her.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

JoJo is stunning! You rock for starting a thread!


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

Would love to be in a threeway with AJ and Jojo


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Jojo is one of the most BEAUTIFUL girls in WWE right now.
Don't want her to be a Garcia II, fuck that man she's so fucking talented and could be better on a bad day than AJ ever was on her peak. 
Hope they won't waste her like that, would be legit mad and even though I love to see her every time backstage it hurts me a little.


----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)

Ooh lord she's so gorgeous :mj2


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

JoJo, that latin cutie :zayn3


----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)

Damn when is she getting back in the ring? She can hold her own and can really take bumps too.


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

jcagnee said:


> Damn when is she getting back in the ring? She can hold her own and can really take bumps too.


This sort of stuff just makes me fume! Why is she not being used as a bloody wrestler. She had hardly been wrestling any time at all when she did that stuff ^^! The potential!


----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)

Yo let's wake this thread up...


































:ai


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

:sodone


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

At the time of those gifs of her in action was when her and Eva were used on Raw and SD, and even at that time, she was and is better than Eva Marie today.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## TheLegendRhakaKahn (Mar 15, 2016)

Another talented woman that the WWE refuses to actually attempt to make a use out of.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## FourthHorsemen (Jun 1, 2014)




----------



## thelegendkiller (May 23, 2004)

Sorry not for me.

All Red Everything "Eva Marie" makes her look silly in comparison.

Got an awesome ass though, gotta give her that.

In general, I am not into short girls, I dont like Alexa Bliss either for the same reason.

I will pass, thanks.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

thelegendkiller said:


> Sorry not for me.
> 
> All Red Everything "Eva Marie" makes her look silly in comparison.
> 
> ...


Cool, my chances just went up by 0.0000000001435%


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

DAT ASS. :kobe4


----------



## Funaki7 (Jan 15, 2011)

Only one JoJo in my life.


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Be Brooks (Aug 23, 2016)

SWEET JESUS


----------



## WWE Attitude (Jun 26, 2007)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

Should have been a Jojo solo shoot then we'd get more Jojo.


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

december_blue said:


>


Holy fuck.


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

I bet her butthole tastes like rainbows.


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

She is incredible.

And to think a no name pc guy latched onto that


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## WWE Attitude (Jun 26, 2007)

The K3vin Ow3ns Show said:


> I bet her butthole tastes like rainbows.


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

december_blue said:


>






Crasp said:


> Holy fuck.


good lawd..


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

The K3vin Ow3ns Show said:


> I bet her butthole tastes like rainbows.


New Day Anal Creampies?


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

HQ versions of these pics

  
  

Those last two though.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sEc5J9RMJHg


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

Behind the scenes of Jojo's carnival shoot.


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

I think she's the hottest woman in wrestling. She's perfect.


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Move over, Tye. JoJo is the the real perfect 10wens3


----------



## Eric Fleischer (Mar 28, 2012)

She's a good ring announcer, nowhere near the fuck ups Lillian had. 

Dat ass is impressive too. How she doesn't just tip backwards every 40 seconds is amazing.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

:sodone


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

^^^^^^^^^^^

holy mother of god


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Her ass is the stuff dreams are made of. She's also just incredibly pretty with an awesome smile to boot.


----------



## thenbt (Oct 8, 2003)

she has booty for days!!!


----------



## marshal99 (Jan 6, 2016)

she has grown quite a bit since she came in with eva marie for total divas.


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

This ref has the right idea.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Happy Birthday JoJo!


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Marco Metelo (Sep 13, 2016)

It looks like she has been working her ass off.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

:sodone


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

She really doesn't want us to miss her ass does she ?


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

Good lord!










    

So much in so little.


----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie (Jun 24, 2015)

Never really thought much of her until I saw her in person. She fine.


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

JoJo has an ass like a squishee


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

Legit, one of the reasons I look forward to RAW every week.


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

wens3 wens3


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks for supporting bae.

I really appreciate it guys.

LONG overdue though, tbqpfh.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Just think about all the books or ornaments you could store on that shelf.


----------



## N3LL14 (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

Really missing her weekly Jojo pose on instagram :frown2:


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Wow I had not noticed that she has put on weight
Still beautiful but I guess she took some bad habits from Bray


----------



## 674297 (Apr 28, 2017)

No wonder Bray was lusting after (insert Bray Wyatt voice) Jojo's ass man.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Soooooo thick ...


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

Holy fuck! Bray is clearly treating her right, dat thickness.

:banderas


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Happy birthday JoJo and hopefully she's back soon!


----------



## King Kong Brody (Jan 21, 2018)

She's going to be a BBW by the time she's 30. You can just tell. Which is fine, if that's your thing.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------

